# Bagyard VS Airlift XL front/rear strut



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I compared pricing between the two, Would you pay $500 extra to get Bagyard front/rear vs Airlift XL? and why..

I need to make a move, wallet hurts 


Badyard doesnt need drilling and is more reliable/better built from what i read/heard but I need more justification


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

This Is something I want to know as well, I am going air soon on my mk4 aswell but haven't have time to search and figured if I posted this question everyone will just say search, so I am glad u started the thread instead lol.
opcorn:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

scrubinadub said:


> This Is something I want to know as well, I am going air soon on my mk4 aswell but haven't have time to search and figured if I posted this question everyone will just say search, so I am glad u started the thread instead lol.
> opcorn:


Airlift XL is pretty new so you won't find much by searching


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

airlift is in the U.S. justt sayin


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

msuzuki126 said:


> airlift is in the U.S. justt sayin


So warranty replacement would be quicker/easier you mean ?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

kilimats said:


> So warranty replacement would be quicker/easier you mean ?


IMO yes which seals the deal for me. [email protected] and airlift company have given me perfect customer support


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

kilimats said:


> So warranty replacement would be quicker/easier you mean ?


Now your getting somewhere 

Airlift and their distributors have been more then helpful with everything I've done so far. 
I can say that I've only heard good things about ORT and the bagyard operation they have running but I guess the price shows through in the end


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

Ben from RI said:


> Now your getting somewhere
> 
> Airlift and their distributors have been more then helpful with everything I've done so far.
> I can say that I've only heard good things about ORT and the bagyard operation they have running but I guess the price shows through in the end


While I own a MKV, I think my decision is something others would consider: Sure, the Bagyards are quite a bit more expensive, and take a lot longer to receive, BUT they will also allow me to lay flat out if need be while retaining my sway bar, single bellow bag(Supremes, not Bombers. no popping, not a big deal but would make me strangle someone), rear bags will not require me to modify ANYTHING. I don't have to cut my top nipple off, grind the crap out of the lower control arm, ect... All of these things were contributing factors leading to my decision to go with Bagyard over Airlift. Plus, they look soo good. I don't know if I'll want to put them on the car and get them dirty. 

I don't think you can go wrong with either, it's just what you think is more important in the long run.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

msuzuki126 said:


> IMO yes which seals the deal for me. [email protected] and airlift company have given me perfect customer support


x2 i would back either company any day


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought you were staying "static" with the new wheels
Seriously the xl's seem to be great for what they are, and the customer service through bagriders has created them a great reputation


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

BY all the way, ive never EVER had a problem with _"overnight parts from japan!"_ Austria/USA and i live in Australia!, i spoke to a number of air supply businesses mainly in the US and the only company who had REAL time for me was ORT... so i paid the extra and got BY's..... soo glad i did.... i have faith the struts themselves wont fail, and if i blow a line or fitting i visit my local lowrider shop anyways....

dom


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

i havent had either (i have mason-techs) so my opinion doesnt count for much, but i will say that i have talked to both andrew and will and BOTH were EXTREMELY helpful. always answered all questions in a timely manner and never left me hanging. so i'd say customer service is pretty much even on both ends. as far as quality goes, couldnt tell. i HAVE rode on BYs though and I will say that i was EXTREMELY impressed with the ride quality. as far as which one i will order, that all depends on when my car gets out of the body shop and what my damn tax return looks like... the BYs are more expensive, but the reviews are ridiculously in love with them. The bagriders' stuff seems to be an awesome price for the quality so i guess it would all come down to what i can afford/am willing to spend. you always get what you pay for though and when it comes to a car, i think quality should win out hands down. i'll probably ride in a bagriders equipped car before i make my decision though in order to compare. you should do the same if at all possible for you :thumbup:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

guesswho said:


> The bagriders' stuff seems to be an awesome price for the quality so i guess it would all come down to what i can afford/am willing to spend. you always get what you pay for though and when it comes to a car, i think quality should win out hands down. i'll probably ride in a bagriders equipped car before i make my decision though in order to compare. you should do the same if at all possible for you :thumbup:


im pretty much in the same boat. im looking at the same companys and having trouble on deciding which one im better off with. i dont mind spending the extra money for bagyard. i havent been able to find much on the Airlift XL's and the bagriders site is down at the moment :banghead:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Another thing to consider is that on top of the extra money you're paying for the BY front struts/bags, you need to buy rear shocks as well (or so I have read)


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

I can only speak for Bagyard and ORT because I havent bought or dealt with other airride companies, but I love my bombers and have had zero issues with them (knock on wood). 

Andrew was and is helpful with any questions or problems I have had. I had a coupler randomly blow out and I called him and he met me at Dresden Autowerks in like a half hour and we had it fixed.

IMO worth the extra money :beer::heart:


----------

